# Next? (Ring sport OB.)



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

12 mo old female APBT.

Dog has nice attention heeling (on and off leash), front, fuss, down, put her nose into a muzzle, out (close to handler).

Latest accomplishments: fixing my sloppy clicker handling. Adding in fair corrections to help define commands more closely and teach her that she MUST obey. Switch from food to tug in OB. Chaining front and fuss onto the end of recall.

Haven't done a whole lot of stay... And not sure what place training will be used for, so haven't been too aggressive on training it.

Save me $55 on a private lesson - what's next?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Have you started your retrieves? What about the hurdle? You should also be starting your change of positions, this takes longer IMO to train then any other FRI excercise, and is the biggest reason I see for people failing their FRI's


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Retrieves are super informal because we're also doing disc freestyle. No wait for the toss and no finish. Time to step that up, huh?! 

We have been working on the change of positions exercise since day 1. I haven't done enough duration in the down or stand position so that should probably come next. I stopped working on this because she started offering positions, but adding duration in all positions should go a long ways to fix that.

Thanks


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> Retrieves are super informal because we're also doing disc freestyle. No wait for the toss and no finish. Time to step that up, huh?!
> 
> We have been working on the change of positions exercise since day 1. I haven't done enough duration in the down or stand position so that should probably come next. I stopped working on this because she started offering positions, but adding duration in all positions should go a long ways to fix that.


Oh oh .. Retrieves are my nemesis right now, be very careful with starting your retrieve super informal. I have the problem right now where she is so used to playing with a chuck-it or a frisbee and spitting it out at my feet that getting her to hold the retrieve object in the front position has been a real uphill battle. Don't make the same mistake as myself by letting your dog get into bad habits that you have to un-train. Sure if the dog spits out the object and you pick it up you can salvage the exercise and only lose 2 points but still not an ideal situation. 

I am working on positions right now as well. Go to home depot and get some 1/2" white pvc pipe with 2 - 90o elbows, with that you can make a box that simulates the box on the field. Get the dog used to being placed between the lines as you will lose points if you get into placement problems. Only use the 3 commands (assis, debous, couche) for the exercise i.e. don't correct with i.e. 'no' as the dog hearing the corrective command will then start to focus on the supplementary command to actually do the first command .. another mistake of mine. :roll: We have had to start to retrain the exercise using a belly leash to mould her debous as she was starting to use the verbal correction 'no' as her command for debous. :? 

Another thing is start training the exercise from the side and recall the dog off the positions at first from behind. Reason is the dog will naturally start to anticipate the recall and creep forward. You can also do it on a elevated on a table etc. But I've found that sure while the dog is on the table it can't creep ahead, it is NOT a surefire way to transpose the exercise to the ground on the field.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

She doesn't spit on the retrieve (yet). We've been working on transferring for disc, so she retrieves, we tug, I out and immediately present a second disc.

Consequently, she has some issues with out-and-STAY-out. :banghead:


----------

